# Modelo kit?



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

For all my winemaking, I have never brewed. Yet if I could find a kit that tastes like Modelo light, I believe I'd try it. Is there one?


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 4, 2013)

jim, i know there are extract beer kits to make a mexican cerveza like corona at least, but not sure about modelo....if you have an lhbs nearby, i am sure the store owner could put something together for you....as a matter of fact, if you look online you may even be able to come up with a modelo clone extract recipe, in which case, once again, the lhbs crew should be able to set you up....if not, maybe check with our sponsors here.....i know from what i've read, doug is pretty good with his customer service...he'll probably be able to hook you up...


EDITED: jim, i can also tell that negra modelo is actually a vienna lager, so if you look for either that recipe or kit, then you should have something close to it....good luck!!!!...


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

g8keeper said:


> jim, i know there are extract beer kits to make a mexican cerveza like corona at least, but not sure about modelo....if you have an lhbs nearby, i am sure the store owner could put something together for you....as a matter of fact, if you look online you may even be able to come up with a modelo clone extract recipe, in which case, once again, the lhbs crew should be able to set you up....if not, maybe check with our sponsors here.....i know from what i've read, doug is pretty good with his customer service...he'll probably be able to hook you up...
> 
> 
> EDITED: jim, i can also tell that negra modelo is actually a vienna lager, so if you look for either that recipe or kit, then you should have something close to it....good luck!!!!...



The one I seek is Modelo Especiale, the amber beer. Closest big city is in Alabama, and it is a felony to brew beer in Alabama.

I have now found online two recipes, one of which is supposed to be like Modelo or Corona, and the other of which is supposed to taste like Dos Equis. I like Modelo, but it's $8.79 a six here in the Bible Belt. :<


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 9, 2013)

Jim,
I found a Modelo Especiale recipe, it is an all grain recipe, but fairly easy to make 8 gallon recipe. 
I think that we can get an extract brew to be very similar to what you are looking for.

Here is the link to the all grain recipe: http://hopville.com/recipe/1204786

I punched the recipe into Beersmith and scaled it to 5 gallons as an extract with partial mash (kinda)

5 lbs Briess CBW® Pilsen Light LME 
1 lbs 13.8 oz Vienna Malt (Briess) 
9.9 oz Corn, Flaked 
5.4 oz Caravienne Malt 
3.2 oz Biscuit Malt 
0.25 oz Summit [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
0.25 oz Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
1.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70)

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG -Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG -Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % - Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % 
Bitterness: 10.5 IBUs -Calories: 151.6 kcal/12oz 

Here is how I would do it -
_First off, I would do a full brew, boil all 5 gallons of water instead of the normal extract method of boiling 2-3 gallons and adding the remainder to the fermenter, the final product is much better in my opinion._


I would bring 3 gallons of water to 170°, you will need to steep the Vienna malt and flaked corn for 60 mins in a muslin bag, don't tie it tight, leave plenty of room where the water can penetrate the grain (normally these would have to be mashed), don't let the temp go over 170 or you can pull too much tannin out of them. Toss the bag with the grains.
After this hr of steeping, Add another gallon of water, this should bring the temp back down to around 150-165, Take a muslin bag, add the CaraVienna and biscuit (I'm including a little biscuit malt to compensate for the Vienna malt that may or may not impart the biscuit flavors with a partial mash) steep at 155°- 165° for 30 mins. Toss the bag of grains.
After this, bring the temp up to just shy of boiling, add the extract (you can warm it up by placing the containers in a sink full of hot water), make sure that you stir very well as to not leave any extract on the bottom of the pot to burn. 
Once it starts to boil, put your timer on for 60 mins, add the summit hops at 60 mins, add a Whirlfloc tablet at 15 mins, the Saaz at 10 mins. 
When the hr is up, place the Kettle in an ice bath in the sink to chill to below 80 as fast as possible. The wort can get oxidized above 80°
When the wort is chilled, I always put it through a tight strainer as I put it into my fermenter to catch any big particles.
Ferment until you don't hear any CO2 action for a few days, rack into a carboy for 2 weeks or until cleared.
*Bottling:*
In a pot, bring 2 cups of water to boil and add 5 oz. (approx 3/4 cup) of corn sugar/priming sugar.
Rack your beer one last time in a bucket off the sediment and add the priming sugar and fill between 48-53 12 oz bottles, then cap them.
In 4 days to 2 weeks, your beer will be ready.


I hope that this helps.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 20, 2013)

Just now gettng back to this thread. *Thank you!* I will save that recipe for future reference.

I want to try brewing someday but am just too busy right now and have a backlog of wine fruit to go through first.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, would you look at what came through the old email today!

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...G9vLmNvbQ==&mc_cid=3350c4a6ba&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


----------



## jswordy (Apr 2, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, would you look at what came through the old email today!
> 
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...G9vLmNvbQ==&mc_cid=3350c4a6ba&mc_eid=[UNIQID]



Yes, I got that too. That is not the one I am after, though. Thanks!


----------



## tatud4life (Apr 5, 2013)

www.hopville.com appears to be a very good site for brewing recipes! I found my beloved Guiness on there and that will be my first attempt at homebrewing!!


----------

